# What's in YOUR tackle box?



## dahut (Dec 30, 2010)

Okay, first, let me say HELLO! to all you shore side anglers.

I finally got a chance to go through all the fishing tackle I got from my dad. Im talking TWO boxes full. I've ended up with a ton of small freshwater stuff: jigs, Beetle Spins, plastic worms, hooks, sinkers, bobbers, etc... 

But there isn't a lot of salt water gear. A few lures, some large hooks and some sinkers... that kind of thing. SO Im wondering: If I'm to prepare for road trips to the shore for some fishing, without a boat, what should I have? Better yet, what do you guys along the GeorgiaLina shore have in YOUR box?

Ideally I'd like to a breakdown of common tackle, the sort of thing everyone should have. Then, the things that are specific to species, like the Spanish "tree" rigs, for example, or according to the season.
Finally, what do you think are the "nice to have items" in your box. These arent musts, but make things easier or nicer or more fun.

I know this may be asking a lot, but Im hoping that with the colder weather, ya'll wont have too much else to do. 

Thanks again, in advance


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

common tackle woul dbe just 3 4 and 5 oz piramid sinkers hooks for different sizes for diff species and a fe wdifferent kinds. and 20 and 30 lb clear mono for making rigs swivels and what not! it all depends on what your trying to catch


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

and please excuse how horribly writtin that is! it is new years eve:beer:


----------



## dahut (Dec 30, 2010)

cutbait91 said:


> and please excuse how horribly writtin that is! it is new years eve:beer:


And a happy 'Eve to you. :beer:

I hope its a safe one and you have prosperous 2011. And catch a lot of fish!

SO I see you recommend 2-5 oz sinkers (pyramid and I assume others like wafer sinkers) assorted hooks (6-2/0, snelled and regular baitholders?) and plenty of clear monofilament 30-50# for making rigs.
As it happens that is about all I DO have, although in small quantities. Ill start stocking up on these things. 
So what is you favorite fish to catch, when and where, and how do you rig and fish for them?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

As said, I really depends on what species you are targeting. Now I can ONLY speak for the areas I fish up here in Yankee land. That being said, what cutbait said is a good start. Up here in Yankee land, some of us go a little heavier and a little bigger. For example, when targeting striper and black drum, we go with hook sizes 5/0 to 10/0 depending on what you prefer. Flounder, 1/0 to 5/0, Weakfish, 1/0 to 3/0. 30lb to 80lb test. Now mind you this is what it boils down to. WHAT YOU PREFER AND WHAT WORKS FOR YOU. There is no right way or wrong way. You find what works for YOU and stay with it. For example, for me, circle hooks work best across the board. Remember I'm not tellin ya what to use. Just givin ya examples here. I primarily use braid over mono on my surf and smaller set ups. My rigs are site and species specific. Yes, I have been bit by the salt bug really bad and there is no cure. Lures would not be a bad idea, Bomber, Mirro lures, etc. Top water poppers, metal like Sting silvers, Hopkins, Gotcha, Kast Masters, Deadly Dicks and it goes on. You can't go wrong most of the time by askin you local tackle shop as well. Hope this helps. Oh BTW, I target Striper, Black Drum, Flounder and Weakfish.


----------



## dahut (Dec 30, 2010)

Okay, let me try to work through this.


> As said, really depends on what species you are targeting. Now I can ONLY speak for the areas I fish up here in Yankee land. That being said, what cutbait said is a good start.


Honestly, here in SC, Im not really sure what the species are. I see the charts and what the DNR publishes, but I dont know what people really catch, day in and day out. I have a few general ideas, but Im not in a hurry - Im learning here. Thanks for any input you offer. 



> Up here in Yankee land, some of us go a little heavier and a little bigger. For example, when targeting striper and black drum, we go with hook sizes 5/0 to 10/0 depending on what you prefer. Flounder, 1/0 to 5/0, Weakfish, 1/0 to 3/0. 30lb to 80lb test.


That is still in the range I'm expecting. I'm just looking for that - a range of things I need to be prepared with.



> Now mind you this is what it boils down to. WHAT YOU PREFER AND WHAT WORKS FOR YOU. There is no right way or wrong way. You find what works for YOU and stay with it.


Well, Im not a crusty salt, with years of experience. I wish I were, but I gotta face reality. So I have to ask such people to help me. I don't know what works along the Carolina coast... but Im pretty sure there are some general guidelines. What I have to avoid is experimenting when I get there with only a few days - maybe only hours - to fish. 
thats why I sincerely appreciate everything you offer.



> Circle hooks work best across the board. Remember I'm not tellin ya what to use. Just givin' ya examples here. I primarily use braid over mono on my surf and smaller set ups. My rigs are site and species specific.


Circle hooks I can do - same with braided line. Im originally from the coast of California and I used to do A LOT of surf and pier fishing there. I have some experience to fall back on, but that was the Left COAST and was a long time ago. 



> Lures would not be a bad idea: Bombers, Mirro-lures, etc. Top water poppers, metal like Sting Silvers, Hopkins, Got-cha's, Kast Masters, Deadly Dicks and it goes on. You can't go wrong most of the time by askin' your local tackle shop as well.


Lures I can do, too. Im familiar with most of the ones you mentioned and Ive noted over the years the similarities, as much as the differences, between them. I can manage a selection.

Im also thinking that a phone call or two to area shops where I will be staying couldn't hurt. 



> Hope this helps. Oh BTW, I target Striper, Black Drum, Flounder and Weakfish.


It helps a TON. Thanks very much. Happy New Year!!


----------



## bluewaterfisher (Nov 11, 2010)

everyone needs a few different sized silver spoons......anything will hit a spoon


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

dahut said:


> And a happy 'Eve to you. :beer:
> 
> I hope its a safe one and you have prosperous 2011. And catch a lot of fish!
> 
> ...


my favorite species are sheepshead, black drum, flounder, reds, king mackerel, cobia, all of which can be caught from piers in sc some harder to catch then others, i forgot egg sinkers your gonna need some off them too 2 and 3 oz!


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

No need to go buying everything you could possibly need. You likely won't be targeting king mackerel, sheepshead, trout or red drum (unless on cutbait) so no need to worry with that. Probably the most common catch will be whiting and spot. #6 long shank bronze J hook for the spot, #2-4 long shank bronze J hook for the whiting and your general 2 hook bottom rig. On the 2 hook bottom rig you'll often catch whiting, spot, croaker, bluefish, weakfish, and if they're around red drum, black drum, sea trout, pompano, ect ect ect. Some trash fish like skates, dogfish, slicks, pinfish, ect ect ect. You'll need an assortment of pyramid sinkers from 2 oz to 4 oz, occasionally 5 oz. If there are a lot of rock piles around like the 2nd Ave Pier then you'll want some bank sinkers instead. 

I'd pick up a 10-12' rod to jig Spanish with, if your trips will match up with the spring run. No need to spend a lot on it. You can buy the tree rigs from the piers and baitshops, or give me a holler. 

Then a Gotcha rod is always good to carry, I like either red head/white body or red head/chrome body in either 1 oz or 7/8th oz when they're eating smaller baitfish. Spanish also will hit the pink ones over anything else. 

A rod for flounder if that's your speed of fishing off the pier, I don't care for it from the piers but that's just me. 

That'd about do it from the pier without getting into specialized fishing. 

Surf fishing is a bit different but the rigs stay the same, minus the Gotcha and tree rig rods.


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

I use fresh shrimp...not the frozen stuff. #1 to 2/0 hooks rigged carolina/texas rig. 20 to 30lb floro., 1/2 to 2ounce ledweight eggsinker with a swivel attatched to 14 to 17lb test line on a medium rod/reel. if its in the water it will bite unless you are species specific fishing. closer you can fish to bridges/jetties/docks/troughs the better chances. time of tides play a huge role in when the bite hits.


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

IF you want and it will you will, minnow trap $6 to $12, shrimp net $30 to $100, kayak $200 to $?...


----------



## dahut (Dec 30, 2010)

bluewaterfisher said:


> everyone needs a few different sized silver spoons......anything will hit a spoon


Spoons! Got it, different sizes of shiny spoons!

Thanks!


----------



## dahut (Dec 30, 2010)

cutbait91 said:


> my favorite species are sheepshead, black drum, flounder, reds, king mackerel, cobia, all of which can be caught from piers in sc some harder to catch then others, i forgot egg sinkers your gonna need some off them too 2 and 3 oz!


Largish egg sinkers, of course. Why didnt I think of those?


----------



## dahut (Dec 30, 2010)

SmoothLures said:


> No need to go buying everything you could possibly need. ...


Hey wait - I like buying fishing stuff! That's half the fun 

I appreciate your no-nonsense approach and information. I am looking for 'ideal scenario' here. I would expect to be pretty much surf-and-pier bound when fishing, so whatever works there is what I'm "targeting."

You list, pared down, looks like this:

- #6 long shank bronze "J" hooks for the spot, 
- #2-4 long shank bronze "J" hook for the whiting
- General 2 hook bottom rig. 
The 2 hook bottom rig will catch whiting, spot, croaker, bluefish, weakfish, and if they're around red drum, black drum, sea trout, pompano, etc.
Some trash fish like skates, dogfish, slicks, pinfish, etc., too. **
- Pyramid sinkers from 2 oz to 4 oz, a few 5 oz'ers. 
- Some smooth edged "bank sinkers,"in case there are rock piles around (like the 2nd Ave Pier)
- 10-12' rod to jig Spanish with, during the spring run. 
No need to spend a lot on it. You can buy the tree rigs from the piers and baitshops, or give me a holler. 
- A 'Gotcha' rod, for casting...
- Red head/white body, or Red head/chrome body, 7/8th oz - 1.0 oz "Got-cha" plugs.
_(Am I to assume that this is a 7-8' light medium action rod rigged to toss plugs if the bait fish schooling action turns on?)_
- Pink "Got-cha's" for Spanish macks.  
- Flounder rod. 
_(Here I assume you mean a stout bottom fishing set up, like a spreader or some other end-weighted rig that keeps the bait held off the bottom. I like flounder, so that's just fine!)


** This is what I love about salt water fishing - the possibilities!
BTW, we used to clean cut the wings from skates and rays and eat them ~ "Poor Man's Scallops."

As for the 10-12 rod for jigging, I have that already. And I know how to make the Spanish "trees", or I can just buy them. _


----------



## dahut (Dec 30, 2010)

ledweightII said:


> IF you want and it will you will, minnow trap $6 to $12, shrimp net $30 to $100, kayak $200 to $?...


Minnow trap I have. Cast nets and kayaks will probably be where I draw the line. I mean I gotta have some limits, somewhere... :beer:


----------



## dahut (Dec 30, 2010)

BTW - a heat THANKS to all of you for responding and helping. Ya'll are great!


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

dahut said:


> Minnow trap I have. Cast nets and kayaks will probably be where I draw the line. I mean I gotta have some limits, somewhere... :beer:


yeah, i guess they wont fit in the 'tackle box'...


----------



## dahut (Dec 30, 2010)

ledweightII said:


> yeah, i guess they wont fit in the 'tackle box'...


Thass about right. I dont live near the coast, like you guys. So Im a weekender and have to keep things pared down.
My wife, God love her, is a beach queen and loves to go, so it's all good. But I can't carry a mountain of stuff. "Keep it simple," that has to be my motto.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

For your Gotcha rod you'll want a 6-7' light rod with a small reel spooled with 10-12 mono or 15-20 lb braid. 

For the flounder rod lighter is better as they're light biters. Most guys use either a 5500 or 6500 Abu that has a clicker with light braid or mono with a 30 lb leader on a Carolina rig with a 3/4-3 oz egg sinker depending on how rough the surf is. #2-3/0 kahle hook depending on your bait. You fish for them right in the wash of the piers by the pilings.


----------



## dahut (Dec 30, 2010)

SmoothLures said:


> For your Gotcha rod you'll want a 6-7' light rod with a small reel spooled with 10-12 mono or 15-20 lb braid.
> 
> For the flounder rod lighter is better as they're light biters. Most guys use either a 5500 or 6500 Abu that has a clicker with light braid or mono with a 30 lb leader on a Carolina rig with a 3/4-3 oz egg sinker depending on how rough the surf is. #2-3/0 kahle hook depending on your bait. You fish for them right in the wash of the piers by the pilings.


Man, you know the stuff, dontcha!


----------



## landlocked (Jun 10, 2001)

Your list looks pretty good. I would add needle nose or forcep pliers to help with hook removal. If you go with the bag system you can have many trays but only take the ones to cover todays outing to cut down on needless weight. Good luck!!


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

landlocked said:


> Your list looks pretty good. I would add needle nose or forcep pliers to help with hook removal. If you go with the bag system you can have many trays but only take the ones to cover todays outing to cut down on needless weight. Good luck!!


Yep that's something I forgot, if you go with a tackle bag instead of a tackle box you can get the Plano boxes to put in your bag and switch them out as needed. Like I have my trout box, bottom fishing box, freshwater boxes, Spanish/blue box, ect ect.


----------



## dahut (Dec 30, 2010)

Your list looks pretty good. I would add needle nose or forcep pliers to help with hook removal. If you go with the bag system you can have many trays but only take the ones to cover todays outing to cut down on needless weight. Good luck!! 


Yep that's something I forgot, if you go with a tackle bag instead of a tackle box you can get the Plano boxes to put in your bag and switch them out as needed. Like I have my trout box, bottom fishing box, freshwater boxes, Spanish/blue box, ect ect. 

Thanks landlocked and Smooth. the tools I got: pliers, forceps nippers and a couple of knives. These are standard itssue as far as Im concerned anyway. SO I thnk you for mentioning them as a reminder.

I like the way you guys think - I now have to keep my eye peeled for a tackle bag with replaceable tray filler boxes.

Any good online sources?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

You can find one about anywhere. Bass Pro, Cableas, Sportsmans Warehouse in Columbia, Dicks Sporting Goods, even WalMart.

A pair of nail clippers are always good to have in the box, or at least when you're tying rigs. Don't use the wife's.


----------



## Salt in My Veins (Apr 22, 2009)

SmoothLures said:


> A pair of nail clippers are always good to have in the box, or at least when you're tying rigs.


They work great on mono, not so much on braid. I have a sharp knife for that.


----------



## dahut (Dec 30, 2010)

Salt in My Veins said:


> They work great on mono, not so much on braid. I have a sharp knife for that.


Yeah Ive noticed. Ive been using a pair of small side cutters - what the electricians in the group might call, "dikes." (Dont ask me WHY they call them that?...)
And they too work fine for mono... and not so hot for any braided. Only scissors or sharp blades will cut the stuff. I'm not outfitted with a lot of braided line; some, but not a lot. So its all good for now.

Which reminds me - - I need to slip a pair of small scissors in the tool pouch.

As for the soft sided tackle bag, Smooth is right... there are plenty, in all prices.
I found a Rapala bag somewhere for $9.99.... sold out, of course! But they abound.


----------

